# Hey ya'll, newbie here, any ideas on what my rescue is?



## ghufft (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello all,

Cheyenne says hi as well.

Ever since we rescued her my girlfriend and I have wondered what she was. We will be getting a DNA test soon in order to see what it shows but I just wanted to get some info from the knowledgeable people here on what they might think she is. She is 1 yr and 4 months old, 70lbs and about 26in at the shoulder. According to the woman we rescued her from her mother was a white wolf and her father was a Rottweiler. Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggghhhht. Haha well she is an amazing dog and I wouldn't trade her for the world. Any input is appreciated, Thank you much.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i see no rottie what so ever in her nor do i see any wolf traits.
i see husky/shep mix.
shes a cutie though, gotta love the spitz look!


----------



## TuckerBoo (Aug 26, 2009)

welcome! I see husky as well.. what a pretty one!


----------



## ghufft (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you both for your quick responses. Yeah we figured from the get go that she was neither of what the previous owner was claiming. We have been looking online for pictures of other mixes, anything and everything that we could find, that looked anything at all like her. We were guessing a GSD mix of some sort. We did find one under the google search of German Shepherd/Coyote mix. That looks exactly like her. But I have always been skeptical of a coydog mix.


----------



## PittiLove29 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd say Husky/GSD mix also. Whatever mix she is she's a beautiful girl. 

I see no Coyote in the other pictures you posted. The markings look Husky and the color & build look mostly GSD.


----------



## ghufft (Sep 9, 2009)

PittiLove29 said:


> I'd say Husky/GSD mix also. Whatever mix she is she's a beautiful girl.
> 
> I see no Coyote in the other pictures you posted. The markings look Husky and the color & build look mostly GSD.


That is what we were leaning towards. Thank you for your input.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

i see husky/GSD also.
she is very pretty!!!!!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i wish i had a pic to show, but she looks exactly like the GSD/husky that i had about 25 yrs ago, only mine was blacker in the coat....i'd just about bet GSD/husky and i'd be surprised if the DNA says otherwise....


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

husky shepard i agree. anyone can guess wolf i guess when there is husky involved but i think its a safe guess.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

She is BEAUTIFUL! She looks almost exactly like my Husky/Shepherd mix, Bandit.  I could also see her being an Alaskan Husky (racing sled dog) - do you live in an area with a lot of mushers?

Here's two pics of Bandit... your girl looks so similar!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

When I first saw her pic I thought of Bandit, too. What a looker!


----------



## CGRIPP256 (Oct 2, 2009)

nekomi said:


> She is BEAUTIFUL! She looks almost exactly like my Husky/Shepherd mix, Bandit.  I could also see her being an Alaskan Husky (racing sled dog) - do you live in an area with a lot of mushers?
> 
> 
> > Here's is MY Bandit. He's also a Husky/GSD mix. I'd agree with everyone else that your's is also the same mix.


----------

